# Bought my first handgun... a CZ



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi CZ fans!

Well, I'm excited to announce that I bought a handgun for target/ home protection. I Got the CZ P0-1. Its a really great feeling gun. Can't wait to go to the range this week!!
:smt1099


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Excellent choice, I have one as well. Mine has over 2,000 rounds through it and only one FTE and that was probably because of a bad round. It took me a little while to get used to the small tight slide but now it's no problem.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

yea, Im going to the range tomorrow. Cant wait


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

congratulations on your purchase!

i also just paid for my sp01 today and i can't wait to pic it up in 10-days...

already have 200 rounds waiting in my ammo bag and i will hopefully get a couple of spare mags soon..

please post shooting feedback on your PO1!:smt023


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I just purchased the CZ 75 COMPACT and the SP01 Tactical w/ conversion kit, and I love them all.

CZ makes superior guns, but not too many people know about them..To my surprise, when i went yesterday to my local police station to get my purchase permit, the detective officer handling the issuance process asked me if I have chosen a gun and I answered yes it is a CZ 75. He gave me this exclamination frown and siad " a what ??" then we chatted for about 5 minutes about CZ and I told him the history of CZ's etc..He was interested to know more, and asked me if I am willing to bring the gun in when I drop my filled paper work after the purchase for safety inspection, a step that was not necessary any more due to the new law signed in January 2009. However, he was interested in seeing these guns. Anyway, the funny part is as I was waiting for my turn in the hallway, police officers and detectives were passing by minding there business and i was spotting their holsters and playing the *"guess which gun*" it is game..I was telling my self, oh this is a SIG P226, this is a P225..Any Berettas 92 FS there, haven't seen one..It was so much fun to know all that much in a very little time...


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

jimmy said:


> detectives were passing by minding there business and i was spotting their holsters and playing the "*guess which gun*"


LOL I do this constantly.

To the original poster, I also have a CZ P-01. 3k rounds, ZERO failures. I am very happy with this weapon, although there are some things I think you should know as a new owner:

-finish on the frame comes off a lot easier than on the slide...I assume this is due to the frame being [softer than steel] aluminum
-do NOT use any metal/rock materials when popping out the slide lever during takedown. Any firm plastic material should do (butt of a bic pen, butt/corner of a lighter, pen caps, bottle caps, etc.)
-add compressed air to your cleaning arsenal. The P-01 has lots of tension/wire springs and rails which ride REAL close to the inside surfaces of the frame... it's nearly impossible to get out all the burned powder and other crud with conventional cloth/qtips/toothpicks. Put some drops of cleaning solvent in the area, let it soak for 20-30 seconds, then blow it all out. This will save you lots of time.

Enjoy your P-01!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

*<< -do NOT use any metal/rock materials when popping out the slide lever during takedown. Any firm plastic material should do (butt of a bic pen, butt/corner of a lighter, pen caps, bottle caps, etc.) >>*

I use a small wooden hammer from my boy's wooden tools toy when he was much younger..Now it is thrown in the storage room, so I found a new use to it...


----------

